# Plucked chicks



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

So my pair decided to pluck all of the babies I had. They were supposed to go to a pet store, but I don't want to sell them until their feathers grow back. They are all about a month old and the younger ones have been plucked on the back and the older ones are bald on the head. 
How long does it generally take for them to feather up again?


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

if parents pick at the babies, your only option might be to take them away from the parents and finish raising them yourself. not only are baby birds with no feathers (or lacking head feathers or feathers on their back) unsightly, they have to put extra energy into growing feathers a second time. This is especially problematic during this early stage of development, when they’re growing rapidly.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

They have been pulled for hand feeding already. I just wanted to know how long they would take to recover from it so I can give the buyer a guess on when they would be ready.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

When Fuzzy plucked my youngest baby last year it took her about a month or so to grow the feathers back. She was four weeks when he did it and by the time I gave her to my brother-in-law at 10 weeks she had grown them all back. Pictures!!! lol


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree, it's about a month.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks guys!
Looks like their feathers are starting to come in..thank god!

Oh, and here are pics I quickly took Roxy. Hopefully I can get better ones of each individual bird.
I am IN LOVE with the pastel face cinnamon pied. She is such a sweetheart..Maybe I'll keep her? Oh, but I shouldn't...or should I?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow they are so cute!!....I love the whiteface pearl pied he( or she) is gorgeous


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I like the whiteface pearl pied too. It looks like it has budgie wings!


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

They are all so cute!!! I also love your whiteface baby


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree lol but they all gorgeous


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I say keep her!!! PF cinnamon pieds (or any variation there of) are absolutely gorgeous!!! But all those babies are so cute!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They all look so sweet  Mabey you can keep just one, as long as you can keep them from getting to friendly with any tiel related to them once they are older 



tielfan said:


> I like the whiteface pearl pied too. It looks like it has budgie wings!


I looked at the thumbnails and was wondering why the budgie was there :lol:


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

They are supper cute! I would love to see them when all their plumage grows back. I love the little PF.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

i want the white mixed one looks beautiful


----------

